# Deep Cycle Batteries. Which one?



## Sounduser (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi All. 

Ive been looking for a deep cycle battery. But they all seem the same to me. 

Ive fitted a second 120 amp alternator to charge a second battery. I did buy a yellow top optima but they're not as good as I expected, they really dont like being discharged/recharged. 

I want to be able to drive around to charge the battery and then discharge when the engine isnt running. 

There seem to be alot of 110ah ones around £100. What should I be looking for??? 

Thank you.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Banner Energy Bull.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

We are using two Exide GEL 80ah batteries just because they came as standard fit on our truck 7 years ago, after saying that I am very impressed with them and would seriously consider fitting possibly three of these when the time comes to replace them. They run our 2kw inverter pulling about 1200watts and then recharge off the solar.

Some people will say use wet lead acid others will have their favourites, you are right it is confusing.

We bought this truck a year ago pre-loved and the batteries were then 6 years old so with a trip to France looming and wanting to use the inverter I decided to put on our two Elecsol 110ah carbon fibre jobs that we had only a year old from out caravan days, I fitted these atried the inverter and the voltage on fully charged batteries dropped right down and the low volt alarm on the inverter was going off, I changed back to the original two Exide GEL at just 80ah each and they worked loads better (since shortening the cables to the inverter by 5 metres has helped as well).

In conclusion I was sold on the GEL from this experience BUT they are twice the price of many lead acid.

Martin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Best value for money I have found are there.......................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281066979461?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ray.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Iagree with Ray , got 3 of these and we are very pleased with them .  

Rob.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Agree totally with Ray and for those of us in France they do have an outlet here (near Caen) next day delivery and good prices link here


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks John.
Although they do seem more expensive than the UK. €136 instead of £85.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray, yes guess that is about £115 but the added advantage is they are already in France and they don't charge for delivery, they are not very far from you either, should you want to visit them.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Best value for money I have found are there.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281066979461?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Agree, these seem to check all the boxes for a good battery.

*The main thing is never ever buy a battery from someone who can't or won't say what the cycles rating is.* These do, of course.

Patrick


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Depending how deep your pockets are, I changed my two 12v 125ah batteries for 2 Trojan 6v 220ah batteries, wired in series to give 12v. They are TRUE deep cycle batteries with thick lead plates.

They are fantastic and have transformed how long I can wild camp for now but they are expensive.

If you google Trojan batteries it will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

dpsuk999 said:


> Depending how deep your pockets are, I changed my two 12v 125ah batteries for 2 Trojan 6v 220ah batteries, wired in series to give 12v. They are TRUE deep cycle batteries with thick lead plates.
> 
> They are fantastic and have transformed how long I can wild camp for now but they are expensive.
> 
> If you google Trojan batteries it will tell you all you need to know.


I did the same although went for Rolls/Surrette 6v 220amp, great choice.

Paul.


----------



## Sounduser (Apr 6, 2013)

If I get one of the fleabay ones. How low can you discbarge them without damage?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Trust batteries which have published cycle life figures.

Do not trust any outlets that are not prepared to back up their claims with published capacity and life cycle figures.

For example a couple of series connected Trojan 30XHS (6 volt) 130 AH. 360 cycles (80% discharge test)	about £175 each.
or EXIDE G120 GEL at about double the life cycle and nearly double the price.

Lots of others, some are OK ish but there are some rouges about hiding amongst the good guys. What you need very much depends on your camping lifestyle.

Names and descriptions are easy, (Deep Cycle, Semi-Traction, Leisure) providing figures against which they can be tested shows confidence in the product.


c.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dpsuk999 said:


> Depending how deep your pockets are, I changed my two 12v 125ah batteries for 2 Trojan 6v 220ah batteries, wired in series to give 12v. They are TRUE deep cycle batteries with thick lead plates.
> 
> They are fantastic and have transformed how long I can wild camp for now but they are expensive.
> 
> If you google Trojan batteries it will tell you all you need to know.


Can I have your old ones if still OK


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have solar panels and are not extravagant with power (ie, large inverters) then run of the mill batteries are fine. The only difference is that they do not take abuse very well.

Some selfbuilders have extreme charging systems (high amperage), large inverters and wild camp until their batteries are very low, then they wonder why the batteries are knackered in a short time. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Some selfbuilders have extreme charging systems (high amperage), large inverters and wild camp until their batteries are very low, then they wonder why the batteries are knackered in a short time. 8O


Not this one  I'm as tight as a ducks rear on 12v, as we only had a 40w panel & a cheapo controller last time, I've gone a bit further this time to make the panel 100w, and a quality MPPT controller, (sub £200 for the lot) but will have to shop around for the batteries as they got forgotten in the budget, but I'd like at least 2x110ah as we managed OK on those last time even though one was about 2 years older than the other, and I only have the smallest CTX smart charger to keep them topped up on the drive, as we don't need it when wild camping.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The price of an MPPT controller would have to come down a long, long way before I would buy one. I have managed fine for 2 years Summer AND Winter without one, using a 90W panel and 7.5 amp regulator.

As I carry a wind turbine also, MPPT controllers are not suitable for that application.

If you had foregone the MPPT controller, the money saved would have got you a decent 110 Ah battery. Plenty of folk wildcamp with just one battery.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> dpsuk999 said:
> 
> 
> > Depending how deep your pockets are, I changed my two 12v 125ah batteries for 2 Trojan 6v 220ah batteries, wired in series to give 12v. They are TRUE deep cycle batteries with thick lead plates.
> ...


Sorry I old them on eBay for £70 :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dpsuk999 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > dpsuk999 said:
> ...


No worries, it worth asking


----------



## Sounduser (Apr 6, 2013)

I got a battery. Do I remove the two red tabs on the sides? Also how do I know if its the type I need to top up?
Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounduser said:


> I got a battery. Do I remove the two red tabs on the sides? Also how do I know if its the type I need to top up?
> Thanks.


A picture, make model etc, then you might get an answer to your query Sounduser, without it's a guess.


----------



## Sounduser (Apr 6, 2013)

I got a battery. Do I remove the two red tabs on the sides? Also how do I know if its the type I need to top up?
Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What battery do you have???????


----------

